# New member to the site



## Bro. Big Mike

Glad to be amongst Brothers


----------



## rpbrown

Welcome. From where do you hale?


----------



## Bro. Big Mike

New York 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bloke

Welcome to the board from Australia!


----------



## Bro. Big Mike

Thank you much


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the community!


----------



## KSigMason

Greetings and welcome to this forum.


----------



## Canadian Paul

Welcome from the "Far East' of North America.


----------



## Bro. Big Mike

Thank you all


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Bro. Big Mike said:


> Thank you all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


May I ask, what GL are you hailing from ?


----------



## Bro. Big Mike

Cornerstone Lodge No.7 A.F&A.M located in Brooklyn N.Y


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bro. Big Mike

Forgive me my GL is the Tyre Grand Lodge State of New York


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A

Im sorry to tell you this sir but are you aware that your GL is bogus?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Im sorry to tell you this sir but are you aware that your GL is bogus?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



That's relative and "bogus" seems like such a harsh word... but I just googled and see "Hiram of _Tyre Grand Lodge_, AF&AM (formerly "Fletcher Grand Lodge")"

http://www.thephylaxis.org/williams/4-letter.php


----------



## Ripcord22A

No lodge is recognized by the GAOTU.  How essential is it?  How about the fact that they are misleading their members?  

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook

Bro. Big Mike said:


> Forgive me my GL is the Tyre Grand Lodge State of New York
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


This organization is not  recognized either by the GLs of the Prince Hall Conference or the those of the Conference of Grand Masters of North America or UGLE. 

Should you wish an introduction to legitimate Masonic lodges, a number of us would be happy to help.


----------



## Bro. Big Mike

Whatever knowledge is essential I am open to it 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Bro. Big Mike said:


> Whatever knowledge is essential I am open to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


With all do respect Mr. Mike, why did you  join said GL ? Why not MWPHGL of NY or the GL of NY ?


----------



## Ripcord22A

JamestheJust said:


> How do you know that?


To be honest i dont, and i dont claim to k ow what the GAOTU does.  However im not vain enough to think that He worries him self with our day to day workings

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A

Bro. Big Mike said:


> Whatever knowledge is essential I am open to it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Pro


MWPHGLoNY-http://www.princehallny.org
MWGLoNY- http://www.nymasons.org

These are the regular and recognized GLs in the State of New York



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ressam

GAOTU is -- Perfection, Mr.Madsen!
Celestial Father!
Creator of our Souls!
Unlimited Source of Love!
He doesn't will -- His Children to be dissappeared in Darkness!
He is willing us -- "To Be"! To exist!
He is willing -- His Children will go on The Path of True Spiritual Development!
And The Glory of GAOTU will spread the Eternity!
Amen. SMIB.


----------



## mrpierce17

Ressam said:


> GAOTU is -- Perfection, Mr.Madsen!
> Celestial Father!
> Creator of our Souls!
> Unlimited Source of Love!
> He doesn't will -- His Children to be dissappeared in Darkness!
> He is willing us -- "To Be"! To exist!
> He is willing -- His Children will go on The Path of True Spiritual Development!
> And The Glory of GAOTU will spread the Eternity!
> Amen. SMIB.


Are you a mason??


----------



## Ressam

mrpierce17 said:


> Are you a mason??



No, Sir.
I am researcher.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Ressam said:


> GAOTU is -- Perfection, Mr.Madsen!
> Celestial Father!
> Creator of our Souls!
> Unlimited Source of Love!
> He doesn't will -- His Children to be dissappeared in Darkness!
> He is willing us -- "To Be"! To exist!
> He is willing -- His Children will go on The Path of True Spiritual Development!
> And The Glory of GAOTU will spread the Eternity!
> Amen. SMIB.


A. Few things....1st dont tell me what to think.  Second dont use SMIB as that leads people to think u are a freemason which u r not and probably womt ever be as you are interested in the craft for the financial benefits u think it will give u.  3rd please just go away.  You postes usually make no sense and those that do are way off the mark.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## mrpierce17

Ressam said:


> No, Sir.
> I am researcher.


Ah that explains a lot not trying to be negative but maybe you should leave the answering questions that pertain to masonry to someone who is one how would you know what this is all about unless you have knocked on these doors and gained entrance the Internet can be misleading you will never know the beauty of this great order unless you join it and get some first hand knowledge some may look at you as a cowin or profane the way you are commenting on the subjects of masonry if you really want to do some first hand research and learn the mysteries it's easy 2 Be 1 Ask 1  P.E.A.C.E ( proper education always correct errors ) my friend good day.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hes from Turkey i think amd in the past has said that hes only interested in the craft for the financial benefits and business connections he could gain....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Hes from Turkey ......



Well, let's hope he's safe.


----------



## Ressam

Thanks Gentlemen!
For Your kind advices&wishes.


----------



## Warrior1256

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> A. Few things....1st dont tell me what to think.  Second dont use SMIB as that leads people to think u are a freemason which u r not and probably womt ever be as you are interested in the craft for the financial benefits u think it will give u.  3rd please just go away.  You postes usually make no sense and those that do are way off the mark.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app





jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Hes from Turkey i think amd in the past has said that hes only interested in the craft for the financial benefits and business connections he could gain....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


I agree with everything.


----------

